# Fertig PC auf amazon



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. November 2018)

Hi, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen PC zu kaufen und bin über diesen hier gestolpert.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07F3YWNGC/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A1C3AH4W0LV399&psc=1
Der erscheint mir aufgrund der verbauten Hardware (ua eine 2070) erstaunlich günstig. 
Sieht jemand ein Manko, das ich übersehen habe?

MfG


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Weiß man halt immer nicht, was genau für Komponenten noch drin sind, 650 Watt klingt z.B. schon mal nach Billignetzteil (auch wenn meines auch 650Watt hat, aber das hat auch entsprechend gekostet). 

Ansonsten ja, klingt ziemlich gut der Rechner. Wenn du bei Firmen wie Mindfactory sowas selbst zusammenstellst und die 100 Euro Aufpreis für Zusammenbau einrechnest wirst du aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem ein wenig günstiger wegkommen.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2018)

Bei Amazon, Aldi & Co, die einem Komplettrechner verkaufen, gibt es ein potentielles Problem: 

Was ist, wenn da mal was dran ist und das Gerät repariert werden muß?
Dann muß man das einschicken und steht dann mitunter wochenlang ohne Rechner da.

Wenn man jedoch beim Laden in der Stadt kauft, kann man den Rechner da hin bringen und bestenfalls direkt repariert wieder mitnehmen.
Und man sorgt dafür, daß der Laden in der Stadt sich länger halten kann, so daß man auch in Zukunft einfach dahin gehen und sich am selben Tag ein Ersatzteil holen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2018)

überschlägig sag ich mal: graka ~ 500 euro, cpu ~ 200 euro, ram ~ 100 euro , ssd + hdd ~ addiert vielleicht 100 euro - also zumindest auf den ersten blick kann ich nicht erkennen, was an 1269 euro "erstaunlich günstig" sein soll. kann aber gut sein, dass ich was übersehen hab. hab mir das angebot wirklich nur oberflächlich ansgeschaut.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> überschlägig sag ich mal: graka ~ 500 euro, cpu ~ 200 euro, ram ~ 100 euro , ssd + hdd ~ addiert vielleicht 100 euro - also zumindest auf den ersten blick kann ich nicht erkennen, was an 1269 euro "erstaunlich günstig" sein soll. kann aber gut sein, dass ich was übersehen hab. hab mir das angebot wirklich nur oberflächlich ansgeschaut.



Bei deiner großzügigen Rechnung bist du bei 900. Dazu kommt noch Mainboard ~ 100 Euro, Netzteil ~ 50 Euro, Gehäuse ~ 50 Euro + Zusammenbau und schon bist du bei 1100 Euro + 
Für einen Komplettrechner ist das Preis also durchaus angemessen, die kosten ja immer mehr als wenn man selbst zusammenstellt und baut. 
Ich schrieb ja auch oben schon, beim Selbstmachen würde er sicher etwas sparen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2018)

Dazu evtl. Lizenz für WIN 10, Kleinteile (Innenkabel etc.) ? Die knapp 1300 EUR sind schnell erreicht.


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2018)

Ich finde der Preis klingt überraschend fair.
Meistens finde ich solche Komplettpakete eher zu teuer.

Wie Spiritogre schon schrieb, kennst du natürlich nicht alle Komponenten.
Aber bei Bedarf kannst du ja vorher anfragen.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> graka ~ 500 euro, ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo die GraKa Preise sich momentan tummeln, aber normalerweise sind 400-500 Euro mein Bugdet für das komplette Upgradepaket aus CPU, GraKa, MoBo + RAM, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben...


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo die GraKa Preise sich momentan tummeln, aber normalerweise sind 400-500 Euro mein Bugdet für das komplette Upgradepaket aus CPU, GraKa, MoBo + RAM, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben...


Da nimmst du ja sicher nicht die gerade neu erschienene GPU Generation.
Allein mit der 2070 wäre dein komplettes Budget sonst auch bereits weg.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2018)

Für 500 EUR ein komplettes Upgradepaket ? Da bekommt man maximal eine GTX 1060 im Paket mit drin. Und das wird dann selbst mit einem i7 mehr als eng. Da muß man auf AMD ausweichen um die 500er Linie nicht zu sprengen.
Eine stino RTX 1070 kostet mindestens 500 EUR, eher darüber Richtung 600. Wenn es kein Nonameboard ist wird man auch schnell mal 100 EUR los. Und die RAM-Preise sind aktuell auch alles andere als günstig.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo die GraKa Preise sich momentan tummeln, aber normalerweise sind 400-500 Euro mein Bugdet für das komplette Upgradepaket aus CPU, GraKa, MoBo + RAM, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben...



Die RTX 2070 kostet zwischen 500 und 600 Euro. 
Deswegen hatte ich mir kürzlich auch "nur" eine 1070ti gegönnt, die liegt bei 430 Euro. Der Grund für die schnelle Karte war, ich wollte einen sichtbaren Sprung zu meiner alten Radeon 380 haben und eine Karte im Segment 200 - 300 Euro wie etwa eine Radeon 590 wäre zu langsam gewesen. Diese 430 Euro waren aber auch äußerste Schmerzgrenze.

Und bei deinem Upgradepaket hast du für 500 Euro ein echtes Problem. Alleine 16GB RAM kosten inzwischen ja über 100 Euro, locker doppelt so teuer wie vor sechs Jahren. Ein vernünftiges Mainboard liegt bei 100 und eine CPU bei mind. 200. Da bleibt keine Luft für eine brauchbare Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> überschlägig sag ich mal: graka ~ 500 euro, cpu ~ 200 euro, ram ~ 100 euro , ssd + hdd ~ addiert vielleicht 100 euro - also zumindest auf den ersten blick kann ich nicht erkennen, was an 1269 euro "erstaunlich günstig" sein soll. kann aber gut sein, dass ich was übersehen hab. hab mir das angebot wirklich nur oberflächlich ansgeschaut.



Weil du auf keiner Seite einen Komplett PC mit 2070 unter 1700€ kriegst siehe ua PCGH Komplett PCs.

Habe jetzt ähnliche Teile auf Mindfactory Zusammengestellt und komme auf 1320. Da ist der amazon PC echt günstig dabei, allerdings steht da nicht welche Marke die GraKa hat.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die RTX 2070 kostet zwischen 500 und 600 Euro.
> Deswegen hatte ich mir kürzlich auch "nur" eine 1070ti gegönnt, die liegt bei 430 Euro. Der Grund für die schnelle Karte war, ich wollte einen sichtbaren Sprung zu meiner alten Radeon 380 haben und eine Karte im Segment 200 - 300 Euro wie etwa eine Radeon 590 wäre zu langsam gewesen. Diese 430 Euro waren aber auch äußerste Schmerzgrenze.
> 
> Und bei deinem Upgradepaket hast du für 500 Euro ein echtes Problem. Alleine 16GB RAM kosten inzwischen ja über 100 Euro, locker doppelt so teuer wie vor sechs Jahren. Ein vernünftiges Mainboard liegt bei 100 und eine CPU bei mind. 200. Da bleibt keine Luft für eine brauchbare Grafikkarte.



Normalerweise waren das halt schätzungsweise
~200-230 GraKa
~150-200 CPU +  MoBo
~70 RAM

Zur Zeit gurke ich mit AMD FX 4300 + GeForce 1050 Ti hier rum und muß erst noch ein Spiel finden, das ich nicht irgendwie auf "spielbar" konfiguriert bekomme. Warum also teilweise  das Doppelte / Bauteil ausgeben?


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum also teilweise  das Doppelte / Bauteil ausgeben?


Ist doch ganz simpel.
Jeder hat ein anderes Setup und andere Ansprüche.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Normalerweise waren das halt schätzungsweise
> ~200-230 GraKa
> ~150-200 CPU +  MoBo
> ~70 RAM
> ...



Wenn mein alter Rechner nicht den Geist aufgegeben hätte, dann wäre ich auch noch auf absehbare Zeit damit zufrieden gewesen. Aber wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann wollte ich wenigstens auch aktuelle Triple A Games mit 60FPS bei maximalen Einstellungen in Full HD zocken können. Also statt mit 700 Euro kaum bis keine Verbesserung zu bemerken bin ich lieber "all in" gegangen und habe 1500 in die Hand genommen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Normalerweise waren das halt schätzungsweise
> ~200-230 GraKa
> ~150-200 CPU +  MoBo


 WTF? Kaufst Du Pentiums und/oder die billigsten Boards, die man finden kann, oder wie kommst du auf solche Preise? ^^  Normalerweise sollte man grad bei der CPU lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, so ab 150€ bis 300€. Dann hat man aber auch garantiert 6 Jahre Ruhe, mindestens. Bei Grafikkarten aber: selbst eine aktuelle Oberklasse/HighEnd-Grafikkarte (so ab 450-500€) reicht schon nach 3 Jahren idR nur noch für niedrige Details, so dass man bei der Grafikkarte durchaus sagen kann, dass es nicht unclever ist, sich lieber alle 2-3 Jahre eine Karte für 200-250€ zu kaufen, außer man will UNBEDINGT bei aktuellsten Games sofort maximale Details und gleichzeitig mind 40-50 FPS - dafür reichen Karten für 200€ nämlich schon unmittelbar bei deren Kauf nicht aus...


@Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer: Also, wenn ICH nachrechne, komme ich auf 1100€ ohne Windows:

CPU 190€
Board 70€
RAM 110€
SSD 40€
HDD 50€
RXT 2070 520€

Gehäuse und Netzteil steht nicht genau beschrieben, aber es gibt genug ausreichende Gehäuse für 30-40€, Netzteile mit 600W für 50€.

Zusammen sind das keine 1100€. Windows Pro kann man schwer einrechnen - im "normalen" Laden teuer, es gibt aber auch funktierende legale Keys unter 20€.


Dass andere Fertig-PCs teils deutlich teurer sind, das hat ganz sicher auch damit zu tun, dass die bereits zu Zeiten kalkuliert und zusammengebaut wurden, als einige der Teile noch teurer waren. RAM ist zB günstiger geworden, die RTX 2070 auch. Und der Shop bei Amazon baut vermutlich nach Tagespreisen, nehme ich an. Die Graka KÖNNTE halt ggf. ein Modell mit nur einem Lüfter sein, so dass sie vlt. nicht so leise ist. zB eine von den beiden:


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten aber: selbst eine aktuelle Oberklasse/HighEnd-Grafikkarte (so ab 450-500€) reicht schon nach 3 Jahren idR nur noch für niedrige Details, so dass man bei der Grafikkarte durchaus sagen kann, dass es nicht unclever ist, sich lieber alle 2-3 Jahre eine Karte für 200-250€ zu kaufen, außer man will UNBEDINGT bei aktuellsten Games sofort maximale Details und gleichzeitig mind 40-50 FPS - dafür reichen Karten für 200€ nämlich schon unmittelbar bei deren Kauf nicht aus...


Ähm was? Irgendwie hast du dich da gerade vertüttelt...

Ja, es machte(!) (Vergangenheit) Sinn eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte für 200 bis 250 Euro alle zwei bis drei Jahre neu zu kaufen. Problem ist, das galt früher und habe ich ja selbst immer so gemacht. Nur heute gilt das nicht mehr, da selbst drei Jahre alte höherpreisige Grafikkarten mit denen den Boden aufwischen. Was nützt dir die Radeon 590 wenn du eine GF 970 hast? Die hat damals 100 Euro mehr gekostet und ist letztlich immer noch genauso schnell. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist der Preisanstieg bei Grafikkarten. Um eben die (obere) Mittelklasse von vor drei Jahren zu haben musst du heute als Äquivalent 100 Euro mehr zahlen. Bei den GF 70 Modellen fällt das besonders krass auf, die 970 kostete 350 Euro, die 1070 kostete 450 Euro und bei der 2070 ist man mal eben bei 550 Euro. Das sind hier sogar 200 Euro mehr! 

Und, bei den heutigen kleinen Grafiksprüngen ist eben die Aussage, dass man mit einer hochpreisigen Karte nach drei Jahren nur noch auf niedrigen Details spielen kann quatsch. Das gilt ja nicht mal mehr für die Mittelklasse.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF? Kaufst Du Pentiums und/oder die billigsten Boards, die man finden kann, oder wie kommst du auf solche Preise? ^^  Normalerweise sollte man grad bei der CPU lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, so ab 150€ bis 300€. Dann hat man aber auch garantiert 6 Jahre Ruhe, mindestens. Bei Grafikkarten aber: selbst eine aktuelle Oberklasse/HighEnd-Grafikkarte (so ab 450-500€) reicht schon nach 3 Jahren idR nur noch für niedrige Details, so dass man bei der Grafikkarte durchaus sagen kann, dass es nicht unclever ist, sich lieber alle 2-3 Jahre eine Karte für 200-250€ zu kaufen, außer man will UNBEDINGT bei aktuellsten Games sofort maximale Details und gleichzeitig mind 40-50 FPS - dafür reichen Karten für 200€ nämlich schon unmittelbar bei deren Kauf nicht aus...
> 
> 
> @Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer: Also, wenn ICH nachrechne, komme ich auf 1100€ ohne Windows:
> ...



Ja das kommt hin, ich habe noch Zusammenbau und ein paar leicht abgeänderte Komponenten gerechnet, da nicht alles auffindbar war.

600 Watt? Reicht das? Hat sich hier nicht jeamdn negativ ausgesprochen zum "nur" 650 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 600 Watt? Reicht das? Hat sich hier nicht jeamdn negativ ausgesprochen zum "nur" 650 Watt Netzteil?



Es reicht auch ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil. Betonung liegt auf gut. Aber letztlich ist es relativ egal, wenn man etwas Reserven hat schadet es nicht, moderne Netzteile verbraten ja nur soviel Strom, wie gerade benötigt wird und der Rest liegt brach.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF? Kaufst Du Pentiums und/oder die billigsten Boards, die man finden kann, oder wie kommst du auf solche Preise? ^^


Nö. AMD FX 4300 (und damals eine GeForce 750 Ti) auf einem ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX
Mit 8 GB RAM waren das damals ~400 Euro.



> Normalerweise sollte man grad bei der CPU lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, so ab 150€ bis 300€. Dann hat man aber auch garantiert 6 Jahre Ruhe, mindestens.


Hab ich doch jetzt auch ... und noch sehe ich keinen Grund, meine CPU upzugraden.



> Bei Grafikkarten aber: selbst eine aktuelle Oberklasse/HighEnd-Grafikkarte (so ab 450-500€) reicht schon nach 3 Jahren idR nur noch für niedrige Details,


Du argumentierst im falschen Jahrtausend. 

Inzwischen stagnieren die Qualitätssprünge in der grafischen Darstellung ja fast. Früher™ gab es technische Fortschritte im Halbjahreswechsel, so daß man entsprechend oft nachrüsten mußte, aber heutzutage ...
Bis auf die Grafikkarte und der Aufstockung des RAM auf 16 GB komm ich mit meinem ~5 Jahre alten Rechner noch prima klar.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm was? Irgendwie hast du dich da gerade vertüttelt...
> 
> Ja, es machte(!) (Vergangenheit) Sinn eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte für 200 bis 250 Euro alle zwei bis drei Jahre neu zu kaufen. Problem ist, das galt früher und habe ich ja selbst immer so gemacht. Nur heute gilt das nicht mehr, da selbst drei Jahre alte höherpreisige Grafikkarten mit denen den Boden aufwischen. Was nützt dir die Radeon 590 wenn du eine GF 970 hast? Die hat damals 100 Euro mehr gekostet und ist letztlich immer noch genauso schnell.


 Du vergisst da die Sache mit dem Mining. Es kann gut sein, dass eine RX 580/590 schon längst nochmal deutlich günstiger wäre ohne diese Phase. 

Außerdem sind 250€ vlt in der Tat etwas zu tief gegriffen - worauf ich hinaus wollte war, dass es sich selten lohnt, mehr als 300-350€ auszugeben. Nur 200€ ist wiederum vlt  etwas arg wenig, das ist schon klar. Aber zumindest in den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich immer um die 250€ ausgegeben und hatte dann eine sehr starke Karte, die für 2-3 Jahre "hohe Details" reicht. Ich habe allerdings auch stets Phasen abgewartet, in denen es sich lohnte. Die GTX 970 zB fand ich mind lange Zeit mind 300€ überteuert, die AMD R9 290 war ähnlich stark und lag bei 280-300€. Ich habe dann eine R9 290 geholt, als die auf 250€ sanken. 



> Ein weiteres Problem ist der Preisanstieg bei Grafikkarten. Um eben die (obere) Mittelklasse von vor drei Jahren zu haben musst du heute als Äquivalent 100 Euro mehr zahlen. Bei den GF 70 Modellen fällt das besonders krass auf, die 970 kostete 350 Euro, die 1070 kostete 450 Euro und bei der 2070 ist man mal eben bei 550 Euro. Das sind hier sogar 200 Euro mehr!


 das kannst du nicht miteinander vergleichen. Früher war es eher so "eine x70 ist obere Mitteklasse bezogen auf das, was man heute für Games BRAUCHT" - mittlerweile aber gilt nur noch, dass die x70 halt innerhalb ihrer Generation die zweitschnellste Klasse nach den High-End-Modellen ist. Die GTX 1070 war zum Beispiel damals überraschend stark - von der Leistung her hätte es an sich eher eine 1080 sein "müssen" - nur hatt Nvidia halt zwei NOCH schnellere Karten in Peto, so dass man das nicht machen konnte.

Die RTX-Karten wiederum sind abermals teurer, weil sie eine neue, teure Technik haben (die keine Sau braucht). Von der Leistung her ist die 2070 aber viel weiter weg von der 1070 als es "normalerweise" für eine x70, so dass klar war, dass die 2070 niemals eine Karte für nur 300-350€ werden würde. 

Hinzu kommt, dass es auch immer schwerer zu sagen ist, was man "braucht" - für jemanden mit Full-HD-Monitor wäre eine GTX 1080/ RTX 2070 völlig übertrieben und quasi "gefühlt HighEnd" - wer in 4K spielt, wird aber eine 1080 / 2070 zu langsam finden... 



> Und, bei den heutigen kleinen Grafiksprüngen ist eben die Aussage, dass man mit einer hochpreisigen Karte nach drei Jahren nur noch auf niedrigen Details spielen kann quatsch. Das gilt ja nicht mal mehr für die Mittelklasse.


Das war auch etwas übertrieben gesagt, aber wer sich eine Top-Karte kauft, will ja eher hohe Details spielen, und da "hält" eine sehr teure Karte nicht viel länger als eine Mitteklassekarte (und damit meine ich NICHT den Namen, sondern den Preis, also bis ca. 350€ ). Eine zB GTX 980 Ti kostet damals 700€ - da wäre es klüger gewesen, sich eine R9 290 zu kaufen und dann jetzt zB eine GTX 1070, dann würde man auch heute noch locker mit maximalen Details spielen, hätte jetzt eine Karte, die etwas schneller als die 1980 Ti ist, und hätte in der Summe weniger ausgegeben.


Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich lange keine "grafikknaller" mehr gekauft hat - möglicherweise tut sich da sei 2-3 Jahren wirklich nicht mehr so viel, so dass die alte "Regel" nicht mehr gilt. ABER dann gilt an sich der Logik nach dann umso mehr, dass man heute keine Karte für mehr als 400-450€ "braucht"


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du vergisst da die Sache mit dem Mining. Es kann gut sein, dass eine RX 580/590 schon längst nochmal deutlich günstiger wäre ohne diese Phase.


Inzwischen hat sich das Thema aber erledigt und die Preise sinken nicht. Und, das kommt dazu, sie sind auch vor dem Mining schon gestiegen. Es war nur ein Boom wo bestimmte Karten plötzlich mittendrin mal kaum zu kriegen waren und dann absurd teuer wurden, davon reden wir hier aber nicht.



> Außerdem sind 250€ vlt in der Tat etwas zu tief gegriffen - worauf ich hinaus wollte war, dass es sich selten lohnt, mehr als 300-350€ auszugeben. Nur 200€ ist wiederum vlt  etwas arg wenig, das ist schon klar. Aber zumindest in den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich immer um die 250€ ausgegeben und hatte dann eine sehr starke Karte, die für 2-3 Jahre "hohe Details" reicht. Ich habe allerdings auch stets Phasen abgewartet, in denen es sich lohnte. Die GTX 970 zB fand ich mind lange Zeit mind 300€ überteuert, die AMD R9 290 war ähnlich stark und lag bei 280-300€. Ich habe dann eine R9 290 geholt, als die auf 250€ sanken.


Genauso habe ich es auch gemacht, erst hatte ich die Radeon 4870 dann die 380 (zwischendurch eine 6770 aber die zählt nicht weil gewonnen) eben immer im Bereich um 250 Euro. Das funktioniert aber eben nicht mehr. Entweder ich zahle erheblich mehr oder ich habe nach drei Jahren kaum Leistungszuwachs.



> das kannst du nicht miteinander vergleichen. Früher war es eher so "eine x70 ist obere Mitteklasse bezogen auf das, was man heute für Games BRAUCHT" - mittlerweile aber gilt nur noch, dass die x70 halt innerhalb ihrer Generation die zweitschnellste Klasse nach den High-End-Modellen ist. Die GTX 1070 war zum Beispiel damals überraschend stark - von der Leistung her hätte es an sich eher eine 1080 sein "müssen" - nur hatt Nvidia halt zwei NOCH schnellere Karten in Peto, so dass man das nicht machen konnte.


Natürlich kann man das. Ich weiß, dass viele die 1060 als Nachfolger der 970 sehen, aber rein von der Bezeichnung und der Leistungsklasse ist die 1070 der Nachfolger, es gab ja auch eine 960. Und die 970 war auch schon fast so schnell wie eine 980. 
Ich denke, die 70er sind die "Enthusiast"-Klasse, Gamer die viel Leistung wollen aber nicht so verrückt sind Preise wie für 980, 1080 oder 2080 hinzublättern. Nur hat sich das eben mit jeder Generation preislich nach oben verschoben.



> Die RTX-Karten wiederum sind abermals teurer, weil sie eine neue, teure Technik haben (die keine Sau braucht). Von der Leistung her ist die 2070 aber viel weiter weg von der 1070 als es "normalerweise" für eine x70, so dass klar war, dass die 2070 niemals eine Karte für nur 300-350€ werden würde.


Klar ist, die Preise dürfen gerne ein wenig steigen. Aber das was NVidia macht ist einfach nur ihre Monopolstellung ausnutzen. Es gibt halt keine Konkurrenz für sie ab der 1070. AMD hält nur bis zur 1060 mit. 



> Hinzu kommt, dass es auch immer schwerer zu sagen ist, was man "braucht" - für jemanden mit Full-HD-Monitor wäre eine GTX 1080/ RTX 2070 völlig übertrieben und quasi "gefühlt HighEnd" - wer in 4K spielt, wird aber eine 1080 / 2070 zu langsam finden...


Jain, kommt natürlich noch drauf an ob man z.B. GSync hat. 
Mit 140FPS GSync und 4k brauchst du dann ja bald zwei 2080 im SLI ... 
Außerdem will man natürlich wenn man jetzt kauft auch zumindest ein wenig Zukunftssicher sein, auch wenn wie oben angeführt die Sprünge winzig sind. Es gibt immer mal wieder fordernde Spiele, die selbst bei 1080p Gaming bei ihren maximalen Einstellungen auch eine 1080 ans Limit bringen. Ich denke Shadow of the Tomb Raider dürfte so ein Kandidat sein. 



> Das war auch etwas übertrieben gesagt, aber wer sich eine Top-Karte kauft, will ja eher hohe Details spielen, und da "hält" eine sehr teure Karte nicht viel länger als eine Mitteklassekarte (und damit meine ich NICHT den Namen, sondern den Preis, also bis ca. 350€ ). Eine zB GTX 980 Ti kostet damals 700€ - da wäre es klüger gewesen, sich eine R9 290 zu kaufen und dann jetzt zB eine GTX 1070, dann würde man auch heute noch locker mit maximalen Details spielen, hätte jetzt eine Karte, die etwas schneller als die 1980 Ti ist, und hätte in der Summe weniger ausgegeben.


Sicher, wer immer Maximum spielen will, der muss auch regelmäßig neu kaufen. Nur dem nützt natürlich die 200 bis 400 Euro Karte ohnehin nichts. D.h. dem hätte die R9 290 damals wahrscheinlich schon nicht gereicht.

Deswegen mein Beispiel, die 970 hält halt mit einer Radeon 590 mit obwohl sie nur ein paar Euro teurer war. Wer also damals 350 ausgegeben hat, der braucht jetzt keine 300 bis 330 Euro noch mal für eine 590 ausgeben sondern kann die alte Karte weiter nutzen. Somit hat er ordentlich Kohle gespart. 



> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich lange keine "grafikknaller" mehr gekauft hat - möglicherweise tut sich da sei 2-3 Jahren wirklich nicht mehr so viel, so dass die alte "Regel" nicht mehr gilt. ABER dann gilt an sich der Logik nach dann umso mehr, dass man heute keine Karte für mehr als 400-450€ "braucht"


Da ich ja praktisch nur im Sale kaufe hänge ich natürlich auch immer etwas mit meinen Anforderungen hinterher. Meine anspruchsvollsten Titel dürften u.U. Rise of the Tomb Raider, The Witcher 3, For Honor (gabs ja wie Destiny 2 kostenlos) usw. sein. 

Während Titel wie Mad Max, Doom, Metal Gear Solid 5, Assassin's Creed Unity usw auch auf meiner alten R9 380 noch vernünftig liefen war eben insbesondere bei Rise of the Tomb Raider letztlich wirklich Schicht im Schacht. 
Hätte ich jetzt ein neueres Assassin's Creed als Unity, würde ich auch nicht annehmen, dass das auf der 380 noch vernünftig liefe.


----------

